# Need job!



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

Anyone in or around the Destin area know anyone that is hiring for any position. I have a business degree and have worked for the last year since graduating as a logistics coordinator at a resort. Lay-offs are not as fun as I thought they'd be. 

Jerod


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I know what boat you are in I have been laid off for about 5 weeks and I cant even see straight.We never know how good we got it until its gone. Keep your head up man it will turnaround.


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks man...yeah, it has been a pretty stressfull few weeks. I understand why companies require 3-5 years experiance for some jobs, but I am starting to get annoyed that no one will give a college grad a break. how the hell am i supposed to get experiance if i can't get a job to begin with. i guess the upside is more time to fish!


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

are ya willing to move to pcola


----------



## hayden (Nov 14, 2007)

absolutly...i lived there for 4 years and moved back to destin about a year ago. i would definetly move back.


----------

